# Buying a car in Abu Dhabi



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi,

I am a living/working in Dubai with a Dubai visa.

What is the process of buying a car in Abu Dhabi? Do I need to transfer registration there and then bring the car and re-register back in Dubai?

First time buying a car here so some 'simple' instructions would be great 

Thanks


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

mahatma coat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a living/working in Dubai with a Dubai visa.
> 
> ...


1) Go to the Abu Dhabi-based RTA vehicle registration center - tell them exactly what you have done and what you want to do - they are usually decently helpful.
2) They will walk you through the process - first, you have to get Tasjeel/checkup; second, you will have to transfer registration from the previous owner to yourself; third, you will need to obtain export insurance (obtained within the registration place). 
3) Get insurance from your provider.
4) Go to the Dubai RTA vehicle registration center (near Mall of the Emirates) and tell them what you did. They will walk you through the process - first, they will make you do Tasjeel/checkup; second, you will register.
5) go home and enjoy

Items you need to bring:

1) former owner and/or a representative who can transfer the title from himself to you (I think you can bring documentation for this, but I'm not sure)
2) Your passport AND Emirates ID. Bring at least 2 copies of each, including of your residence visa
3) A ton of cash. Everywhere is a cash-based system. You need to pay Tasjeel a couple of times, insurance on-site, etc. 


-md000/Mike


----------



## IainBurstow (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anybody can help, I am potentially moving to Abu Dhabi and will need a car, can anybody suggest the best way to do this, buy, lease. I would be looking at a bog standard car and wondered what the prices would be and the monthly payments. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

IainBurstow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anybody can help, I am potentially moving to Abu Dhabi and will need a car, can anybody suggest the best way to do this, buy, lease. I would be looking at a bog standard car and wondered what the prices would be and the monthly payments. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


There’s a good sticky Car and driving thread with loads of good info. ...... but it somewhat depends on a few things - personal choice, length of time needed, available funds (whether cash or bank loan) etc etc.

A good option to start is hire for 3/6/12 months and then see if you still want bog standard, I’m not suggesting you need new or expensive but it can be a little frustrating here driving a small underpowered car.


----------

